# embedded - construction



## MurciaPal

Hi!

I just wanted to be sure I am translating it right:
embedded = incrustrado ¿?
The sentence is: Embedded in the concrete is 6-inch by 6-inch wire mesh....

Thanks in advance


----------



## iinnffooss

A mí también me trae loco el significado de esa palabra. Lo cierto es que, para usarlo hablando de cables o tuberías rodeadas de una masa más dura (tierra, cemento...) creo que ninguna de las acepciones del verbo según el DRAE sirve :

* 1.     * tr. Embutir en una superficie lisa y dura piedras, metales, maderas, etc., formando dibujos.* 2.     * tr. Hacer que un cuerpo penetre violentamente en otro o quede adherido a él. U. t. c. prnl.* 3.     * tr. Cubrir una superficie con una costra dura.* 4.     * tr. Fijar firmemente una idea en la mente. U. t. c. prnl.

Como mucho la segunda, con ese "o quede adherido a él". El caso es que sé a qué te refieres pero no se me ocurre cómo traducirlo al español...


----------



## iinnffooss

Mira algunas de las acepciones del verbo "embeber" según el DRAE, puede que te sirvan y que, al fin y al cabo, sean la traducción más correcta en los términos a los que te refieres:
*
3.     * tr. Dicho de una cosa: Contener, encerrar dentro de sí a otra.*
4.     * tr. Dicho de una cosa inmaterial: Incorporar, incluir dentro de sí a otra.* 
5.     * tr. Encajar, embutir, meter algo dentro de otra cosa.

Espero que sirva o que alguien aporte una sugerencia definitvamente mejor


----------



## MurciaPal

Gracias a los dos, desconocía el verbo embeber, no sé si habrá alguien (o algún familiar) dedicado a la construcción en el foro, pero me gustaría saber que se usa en el mundillo de la construcción


----------



## iinnffooss

¿Cómo que "gracias a los dos"? Pues de nada, de parte de "los dos"


----------



## signifer

¿encastrar?


----------



## iinnffooss

_Encastrar_ significa más _empotrar_. Sin embargo, _embedded_ en este contexto se refiere a una tubería o conducto que ha sido depositado antes y después de la deposición de un mismo tipo de material (tierra, arena, hormigón...) Es decir, no está "recubierto" solamente  porque eso supondria que el depósito _X_ es posterior al conducto. Sin embargo, el conducto es coetáneo a la deposición. Entonces, el conducto se dice que está _emdedded_, que sería algo así como "incluído" formando parte de la deposición de material. Creo que ni "encastrado" ni "incrustado" ni ninguna palabra en español que se me ocurra sirve para nombrar esta situación. Y decir que está "incluído" se me queda muy pobre... Muy poco técnico...


----------



## signifer

parece que en el sector se usa embebido por embedded, al menos para el hormigón

en español embebido se usa tanto para indicar un sólido impregnado con un fluido como para indicar que el sólido está total o parcialmente cubierto por un fluido o, como sería el caso del hormigón, por algo que era fluido en el momento de la deposición pero que ya no lo es

 embeber (embebido) viene del latín imbibere y significa contener una cosa en otra

se usa "embebido de", "embebido en", "embebido por", "embebido con", "parcialmente embebido", etc.


----------



## MurciaPal

embeber sería una buena opción y encaja bien con las definiciones del DRAE, ver 5.
*embeber**.*
(Del lat. _imbibĕre_).


*1. *tr. Dicho de un cuerpo sólido: Absorber a otro líquido. _La esponja embebe el agua._

*2. *tr. Empapar, llenar de un líquido algo poroso o esponjoso. _Embebieron una esponja en vinagre._

*3. *tr. Dicho de una cosa: Contener, encerrar dentro de sí a otra.

*4. *tr. Dicho de una cosa inmaterial: Incorporar, incluir dentro de sí a otra.

*5. *tr. Encajar, embutir, meter algo dentro de otra cosa.


----------



## iinnffooss

A mí también me gusta la opción de "embeber" pero no estaba seguro de si se utilizaba en el sector. Dadas las confirmaciones pertinentes y corroboraciones por el DRAE, creo que podemos oficial y solemnemente declarar que _embedded_ se traduce como _embebido_.

Bueno chicos/as. Hoy ya hemos hecho algo por la ciencia


----------



## berobreo

Embebido me parece una buena opción para el sentido que creo entender en la frase. No sobraría ampliar el contexto, porque creo probablemente _wire mesh_ no se refiera a una tubería sino a un mallazo.


----------



## alberto magnani

En Perú, para construcción:  'embedded= empotrado'


----------



## Caliban

Y en este caso, (Construcción de una central eléctrica) lo usarían como empotrado o embebido?

_Drawings indicating civil layouts, including dimensions, foundation layouts, foundation loadings, *layout of embedded water passages,* etc;_Diseños indicando planos de obras civiles, incluyendo las dimensiones, planos y preparación de fundaciones, el diseño de túneles/canales de agua empotrado, etc;

Thank you all 
Caliban


----------



## alberto magnani

Caliban said:


> Y en este caso, (Construcción de una central eléctrica) lo usarían como empotrado o embebido?
> 
> _Drawings indicating civil layouts, including dimensions, foundation layouts, foundation loadings, *layout of embedded water passages,* etc;_Diseños indicando planos de obras civiles, incluyendo las dimensiones, planos y preparación de fundaciones, el diseño de túneles/canales de agua empotrado, etc;
> 
> Thank you all
> Caliban


en este caso yo usaría "túneles" / "canales "techados" 
se refiere a obras excavadas "dentro de" el terreno   
saludos


----------



## Caliban

Muchas gracias Alberto,
Caliban


----------



## alberto magnani

Caliban said:


> Muchas gracias Alberto,
> Caliban


obviamente especificando que el "túnel" es para el desplazamiento del agua 
saludos


----------



## Caliban

Disculpa la molestia Alberto, pero en el caso de tuberías, cómo lo pondrías:

*Associated embedded pipes*


----------



## alberto magnani

habria que ver si es una tuberia empotrada o una tuberia subterranea
en este teclado no tengo acentos


----------



## Caliban

Mmm es una obra de una central eléctrica grande... me inclino por subterránea 

Gracias por toda tu ayuda
Caliban


----------



## k-in-sc

"Embedded water passages" sounds very odd to me.


----------

